# Oregon 28 ton log splitter



## fastLeo151 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have been shopping for a log splitter, I can get the 28 ton Oregon with a 9.5 horse kohler 16 gpm. For 1700.00 ish with the log table and 4 way wedge. From my research its made by speeco. This will be my first splitter so I thought I'd get your advice. Is this model any good and should I look at anything else?
thanks


----------



## RedFir Down (Nov 12, 2013)

Made my Speeco huh? Interesting. Are they built with the same material specs? They look a little different with the pictures i see online. 
Im mainly wondering about the main beam. If so I have experience with the speeco 28 tons splitter.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 12, 2013)

Blount International is the parent company of both SpeeCo and Oregon.

The Oregon 28-ton splitter has better specs than the Huskee 28-ton, namely a much faster cycle time and larger tires. If you want a V/H hydraulic splitter, that Oregon splitter is better than the big box store models I see.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't see much to compare it to with equivalent price....


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 12, 2013)

I've never used an Oregon splitter, but I like the specs and features on that 28-ton. The in-beam log cradle of the Oregon/Huskee/SpeeCo has become a favorite of mine. If that Oregon model had been around at the time I was shopping for a splitter, I probably would have purchased one.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thats what I need to hear!


----------



## Ironworker (Nov 12, 2013)

Just about all splitters in that price range are basically the same with the components close to identical, personally I would go for something with a Honda engine, but then again if you look at reviews on this site just about everyone is happy with their splitters in this price range.


----------



## ETpilot (Nov 12, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> I have been shopping for a log splitter, I can get the 28 ton Oregon with a 9.5 horse kohler 16 gpm. For 1700.00 ish with the log table and 4 way wedge. From my research its made by speeco. This will be my first splitter so I thought I'd get your advice. Is this model any good and should I look at anything else?
> thanks



I rented an Oregon 28 for the weekend a few weeks ago. It was a good work horse. Plenty of power and pretty fast. It split everything that I put on it. As I worked I could easily reposition it by hand. I was working in a long row of rounds. The one problem I have with V/H splitters is that in horizontal the wheel always gets in my way. I found that I often had to place my foot on the tire. The unit does not have fenders. I am going to build a log splitter, horizontal, with a clear work area.

Overall this is a good splitter.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great input!


----------



## splitter77 (Nov 14, 2013)

One thing nice about the Oregon 28 tons are the tire size. They use the 12" rim instead of the 8", makes it nice for towing etc.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 14, 2013)

The only comparison I can find is the swisher 28 ton, but it has to many deal breaker problems in my opinion.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 14, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> The only comparison I can find is the swisher 28 ton, but it has to many deal breaker problems in my opinion.



Yeah, I'm seeing 20 and 21 seconds cycle times on the 28-ton swisher. Apart from its overall cheap look, that very slow cycle time would make it unacceptable to me.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 14, 2013)

Best part about it is the motor and price.... I have decided on the Oregon 28 ton for sure. I will order it next week.


----------



## Red Amor (Nov 14, 2013)

Nothin worse n standin twiddlein ya thumbs waitin to cut another bit
28 seconds would put me in the kook oo bin


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 14, 2013)

A couple comments,

The Speeco 28 ton has a 12 second cycle time.

Everybody touts Honda motors, but be aware there is a huge difference between the excellent GX commercial Honda motors and the cheap GC motors. The latter is no better than any other cheap motor. The B/S on the Speeco has a 5 position choke and is one of the best starting motors I have ever used and it's OHV.

SpeeCo's 28 Ton log splitter is equipped with a Briggs & Stratton I/C 1450 engine to deliver maximum splitting force. A global leader in log splitting technology, SpeeCo offers the best features in the industry, making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer!
Including:

Horizontal or vertical splitting
Engineered cylinder connection for increased strength
Engineered cast steel foot piece
Heavy duty hydraulic cylinder producing maximum splitting force
Reinforced stripper plates remove stuck logs
Large hydraulic fill cap
Shielded wedge & channel beam design for safe operation and clean splitting action
Wide log cradle making splitting wood quicker, easier and safer
Only one moving bolt and no shims
Drain plug
Road tires for towing
Compatible with certain accessories
*Product Specs*

Engine: Briggs & Stratton 1450 Series
Pump: Two-Stage 16 gpm
Cylinder: 4-1/2" Diameter x 24" Stroke
Valve: Auto-Return
Max Splitting Force: 28 Tons
Max Log Length: 26"
Cycle Time: 12 Seconds
Wheels: 4.80 x 8" Road Speed
Wedge: 7" High With Spreader Wings
Beam Size: 8" x 10" With Built-In Log Cradle
Hydraulic Capacity: 6.5 Gallons
Filter: Spin-On Replaceable
Height: 45" Horizontal
Length: 87"
Width: 50"
Shipping Weight: 655 lbs.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder what the speeco 28 ton can be had for?


----------



## splitter77 (Nov 14, 2013)

If your looking for a splitter that is VERY SIMILAR to the Speeco and Oregon, you will notice they are almost the same. This one is faster though with a bigger pump. Check it out


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thats seems to be very similar indeed, thats going to be about the same price of the Oregon 28 ton.......


----------



## Russ Melampy (Nov 14, 2013)

north star 37 ton V/H with honda gx 270 engine with idle down feature, 10 gallons fluid res., built in log cradle, it's on sale for 1899 now...I paid more for mine. I have one with a 4way and have split @30-40 full cords since january, just another option to consider


----------



## reddogrunner (Nov 14, 2013)

Not to sway your opinion, but I performed the same search and comparison myself the last 2 years. The Oregon with the commercial grade Honda motor is over $2250 out the door. The Speeco withe similar or faster cycle times is almost $1000 less. The speeco does not have the larger tires, although for an upcharge I am sure you can check into it. Check Omni for their prices, which are the best on the web. Just takes time to get it shipped


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 14, 2013)

I can get the Oregon with table and 4 way wedge for less that 1700, I cant find a equivalent speeco for any cheaper....


----------



## reddogrunner (Nov 14, 2013)

What you are getting for that is a Kohler residetial grade motor. What you get on the speeco from Omni is a commercial grade motor. Big difference, IMO. For the close to $2 grand price I would think paying less to get the same is a good thing. Also, you will want to pay attention to the placement of the operators station and log stops.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 14, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> I wonder what the speeco 28 ton can be had for?


 

The local Farm and Fleet has them on sale right now for $1350 and if you take out one of their credit cards you get another $100 off.


----------



## c5rulz (Nov 14, 2013)

Russ Melampy said:


> north star 37 ton V/H with honda gx 270 engine with idle down feature, 10 gallons fluid res., built in log cradle, it's on sale for 1899 now...I paid more for mine. I have one with a 4way and have split @30-40 full cords since january, just another option to consider


 

That idle down feature would be sweet!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would get the speeco but it doesn't have the larger tires and Jack. Do you guys not like the kohler motor that comes on the Oregon?


----------



## Russ Melampy (Nov 16, 2013)

c5rulz said:


> That idle down feature would be sweet!



I like it...but it's faster if you don't let it retract all the way into the garage and keep putting wood on,shortens the stroke, faster, I can do that if I have help. without help I pull - retract- and go get another log while it retracts and drops back to idle while I load. I don't have lots of experience but a friend has an older version of my splitter and that's what made me get one. Mine has plenty of power for the 4-way, really speeds things up...I'm sure others are good, but the Honda motor is nice. one pull start EVERY time...never two and I can split all day on a gallon


----------

